# The first snow of the Year...



## Ferdinand (Nov 3, 2006)

How wonderful it is too look outside of your window and see everything covered in snow... reminds me that Christmas is around the corner.
Ferdinand


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 3, 2006)

Now that's something I will never see here in Miami.  Not that I haven't seen it since I used to live in NY.


----------



## bbloke (Nov 3, 2006)

It's getting cold here, but no snow yet.  It usually doesn't snow (properly) around here until January or February, I'd say.


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 3, 2006)

thats the reason I love Vienna, it snows from now till April, and the Christmastrees on the Rathausplatz, so nice...


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 3, 2006)

We had snow on September 22 (my birthday! ,) October 17th, and last Thursday (three feet! )

That's about...'normal' for Colorado; at least as normal as weather ever is in this area. We have pretty screwed up meteorological systems here. The only month I remember never having snow is July!


----------



## Viro (Nov 3, 2006)

I should move. I love snow, but we hardly get any here in Oxford, UK.


----------



## ora (Nov 3, 2006)

dlloyd, where are you?

Here in Geneva its got nice and cold but no snow as yet  .


----------



## dlloyd (Nov 3, 2006)

ora: Colorado mountains. Everything froze last night and it was about 20º earlier this week, but today I bet it gets to 60º, just as it did yesterday.


----------



## ora (Nov 3, 2006)

Wow, major differential. In Jordan I had a day from +40 C daytime to -10 C with a blizzard at night, it was very strange in deed for a Brit who got sued to weather that never really gets hot or cold.

This year in Geneva has been lovely though, after a miserable, september and october have been balmy and now its cold but very clear and sunny, and Mont Blanc is towering over everything, bathed in the pink alpenglow.


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 3, 2006)

In Vienna it has between 35 and 39 degrees and with horrible snow storms every half an hour, it feels a lot colder...


----------



## bbloke (Nov 3, 2006)

dlloyd said:


> ora: Colorado mountains. Everything froze last night and it was about 20º earlier this week, but today I bet it gets to 60º, just as it did yesterday.


Fahrenheit, I presume; otherwise that would be rather warm indeed!   Hehehehe


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 3, 2006)

whew I wouldnt want to live there at 60 C... I'd need _very_ good air conditioning...


----------



## lurk (Nov 3, 2006)

A couple of years ago I was back in Wyoming for hte 4th of July and we had snow abot the 7000ft level, it did not quite make it to the house but you could see it on all the hills around town.


----------



## Esquilinho (Nov 3, 2006)

Here (in Lisbon) we had snow in February for the first time in 50 years (we do have snow every year in other parts of the country though).

Now, it's around 20ºC... A bit warm for the season, don't you think?


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 3, 2006)

It's 6 degrees C.. we've gotten snowflakes, but nothing that sticked..

I need some snow to justify my new nordic stuff, and, unlike downhill skiing, you actually need snow to nordic ski.


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 4, 2006)

I once stood at a bus stop in Toronto. I was well dressed, complete with one of those sinister-looking facemasks that protesters wear at anti-G8 rallies. The bus shelter had a temperature gauge showing -20&#730;C. Curiously, I didn't feel that cold. 

This is in complete contrast to freezing my nuts off every Christmas in County Cork (when we stay with my out-laws), where -5&#730;C makes your bones shiver. Dampness as opposed to the dry Canada cold perhaps?

P.S. I once went up Mont Tremblant outside Montreal on a winter ski holiday wearing a Paddington Bear coat, a bobble hat, sunglasses and a yellow scarf. With wind chill it was -35&#730;C. It was a scary ride down. My eyelids kept sticking together and my yellow scarf became rigid, making me look like Biggles (UK readers will know what I mean). It took five minutes to peel my sunglasses off when I go to the bottom, where I was met by a first aider who threatened to lock me up in a an institution if I didn't go straight to the ski shop and buy the appropriate clothing. They are very caring these Quebecoise.


----------



## MrPrez (Nov 4, 2006)

I cant wait for the first snow fall here in Chicago. Although everyone on the road drives like their 14, it will be nice to see the ground covered with it.

Oh, has anyone else noticed that at night, if it's snowing, how god awfully quiet it is? Just came to me and I think it's just cool, no pun intended.

MrPrez


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 5, 2006)

There's nothing like skiing in the north woods, hearing nothing but your skis, and if you stop, it's completely silent.


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 6, 2006)

eric2006 said:


> There's nothing like skiing in the north woods, hearing nothing but your skis, and if you stop, it's completely silent.


It's the same here in rural Wales, except you don't even hear your skis as there is no snow yet (but you are always close to where you parked your car).


----------



## reed (Nov 6, 2006)

The icebergs are melting. 
   Thank goodness we can make "snow" in certain ski slopes. I don't ski (nor drive 4x4s either) so I don't give a hoot....but goes to show you where we are heading.
  I could use a good snowball fight in Paris though.


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 7, 2006)

reed said:


> The icebergs are melting. Thank goodness we can make "snow" in certain ski slopes. I don't ski (nor drive 4x4s either) so I don't give a hoot....but goes to show you where we are heading. I could use a good snowball fight in Paris though.


You're on. Name the date (GMT of course, not that Parisian bollocks about Prime Time).


----------



## reed (Nov 8, 2006)

Yes...but I need the snow! That's the deal. You bring some and you're on. Your time. Cheers.


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 9, 2006)

How many degrees is it in Paris? Don't you already have some snow?


----------



## reed (Nov 9, 2006)

you must be kidding Ferdinand.

 We're in November. Maybe in January or February. Again, maybe. I haven't had a real snowball fight since I've been in Paris. SIGH.


----------



## Dustybottoms (Nov 9, 2006)

I wish we could get some snow here in Northern California.  I live close to the Pacific ocean and we just get rain and fog.  An occasional frost is about it.


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 10, 2006)

Ok, Paris is different than Vienna - we get snow normally end of October. It stays for a week then it melts. Then in December it comes again, them melts again. Then from the middle of December to March there is _only_ snow.


----------



## reed (Nov 10, 2006)

Okay! You folks bring the snow and I supply the grog. Or visa versa?


----------



## Ferdinand (Nov 14, 2006)

Works with me - but I'll have to wait till snow falls to bring you some


----------



## reed (Nov 15, 2006)

Keep me posted. Just to know when I should start warming the grog.


----------

